# Sony Europe plans to give free PS3/PSP games



## Slyakin (May 7, 2011)

In response to the big outages, Sony Europe plans to give out some free games! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sony will apologize to its PlayStation Network account holders in Europe by handing out free games, the company announced on its official blog today, while it sorts out the logistics of its identity theft protection program. So, what will you get, Europe?

"We will be offering PSN users the opportunity to select two PS3 games from a list of five, as well as offering PSP users the opportunity to choose two games from a list of four," writes Sony Computer Entertainment Europe communications head Nick Caplin. "We will let you know exactly what games are available very soon."

SCEE has been generous in the past with giveaway games, handing out free first-party titles to PSPgo investors in 2009. We would expect first-party downloadable titles to be on offer as part of the "Welcome Back" effort too.

Yesterday, Sony Computer Entertainment America outlined its plans to offer free identity theft protection to its PlayStation Network members for up to a year. SCEA said it's working on its make-good program, "evaluating ways to show appreciation for your extraordinary patience as we work to get these services back online."[/p]




Source from Kotaku


----------



## GameWinner (May 7, 2011)

If I make a Europe account on PSN will I get the games!?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2011)

I wish I had a PS3 :/


----------



## Ikki (May 7, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised. Even when it's the least they should do.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

Lucky bastards, i wonder what the US is gonna get...i'm all excited now


----------



## leeday100196 (May 7, 2011)

I was hoping for the next Blops Map Pack to be free... oh well, maybe Australia will get some good games free!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 7, 2011)

Hey guess what...!
If you put CFW on your PS3/PSP you get almost all games for free!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2011)

First complaining and bitching about Sony and now you want free stuff? Weird.


----------



## Slyakin (May 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> First complaining and bitching about Sony and now you want free stuff? Weird.


It's the pirate mindset.

Troll, want, troll, want.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 7, 2011)

It's probably going to be shit games anyways.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 7, 2011)

have they even announced when psn is coming back online or how theyre going to deal with the supposed hack on may 7th and yet they are already promising games.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> First complaining and bitching about Sony and now you want free stuff? Weird.


Not everyone was complaining/bitching against Sony, i for one will be loyal until they actually do something that's not in my favor.


----------



## gameandmatch (May 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> First complaining and bitching about Sony and now you want free stuff? Weird.



Um if you didn't notice when the people were complaining and bitching, they were also saying that they Sony better give some sort of bonus ( such as free games, x amount of money added to their account, etc.).


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I didnt mean you, but all the anti-sony kids here.


----------



## gameandmatch (May 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the people who prefer Sony over Microsoft but the moment something goes bad for Sony, they switch to Microsoft in a heartbeat.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> In response to the big outages, Sony Europe plans to give out some free games!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the Americans if that is all they end up with. Not Sony Europe's fault of course but nonetheless it seems a bit unfair if they decide to leave it at that.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 7, 2011)

Interested to see what games show up on the list, hopefully they're some AAA titles and not just some budget ones from three years ago. Then again, I'd have to hope SCEA offers the same deal for us in North America.


----------



## Vigilante (May 7, 2011)

Lucky Europeans.
Maybe there just gonna give shovelware.


----------



## B3astinSnipes (May 7, 2011)

If us americans get free identity theift as their "welcome back gift" thats just a complete dumb move on sonys part...not every psn user is a adult.think about the gamer community in general apects..give us free games like europe which makes people happy...by giving free identity theift although good for some its not fair..they cant just give one certain group(pertaining to older people)something benefical while we the younger/teenage gamers get say just free psn plus...which i do say isnt that bad..but everyones getting that anyway..


----------



## DrOctapu (May 7, 2011)

I'm sure I might look at identity theft protection from someone who fucked up something that simple. Free games, though....


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

B3astinSnipes said:
			
		

> If us americans get *free identity theift* as their "welcome back gift" thats just a complete dumb move on sonys part...not every psn user is a adult.think about the gamer community in general apects..give us free games like europe which makes people happy...by giving free identity theift although good for some its not fair..they cant just give one certain group(pertaining to older people)something benefical while we the younger/teenage gamers get say just free psn plus...which i do say isnt that bad..but everyones getting that anyway..


I am sure that the US will not be limited to just that, you can also count in 30 days for free PSN+, there may be more....


----------



## Pazuzu (May 7, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> If I make a Europe account on PSN will I get the games!?


Good luck doing that while PSN is down. They'll probably just activate the free downloads on all existing accounts when the server is revived.


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2011)

fk... mine is an asia edition(is there such thing) PS3, so will i still get it?


----------



## Clarky (May 7, 2011)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> fk... mine is an asia edition(is there such thing) PS3, so will i still get it?



depends where your psn account is registered, not so much the console region


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 7, 2011)

They're most likely giving out shovelware.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 7, 2011)

I could be mistaken, but as far as I know, Sony Computer Entertainment America will also be giving all PSN users games. And no, it's probably not shovelware, because that wouldn't be a proper apology.


----------



## coolness (May 7, 2011)

life is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hopefully it are good games not 5 crappy games -_-


----------



## Crimson Phantom (May 7, 2011)

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition for free please.
xd


----------



## hunter291 (May 7, 2011)

To get the free games, please enter your Creditcard Number and you Name here:


----------



## Stewy12 (May 7, 2011)

Little Big Planet, Ratchet & Clank..........


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 7, 2011)

u can imagine the intensity and magnitude of the event that has occurred which has forced sony to dish out the best of the things they can


----------



## jerome27 (May 7, 2011)

2 lousy PSN games does not make up for all these weeks of inconvenience.


----------



## Chaz. (May 7, 2011)

They will be crappy shovelware like TV Show King... Great!


----------



## ars25 (May 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Lucky bastards, i wonder what the US is gonna get...i'm all excited now


1 free month of playstation plus


----------



## SifJar (May 7, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Little Big Planet, Ratchet & Clank..........


Hope not, I own both of them already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope there are some decent games, this is good news to me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 7, 2011)

ars25 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was world-wide? So no PSN+ for Europe?

I'm quite fine with 30 days free PSN+


----------



## B3astinSnipes (May 7, 2011)

What kind of stuff do u even get with psn plus?? Cuz last time i looked it wasent really dumb stuff.not worth it


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 8, 2011)

B3astinSnipes said:
			
		

> What kind of stuff do u even get with psn plus?? Cuz last time i looked it wasent really dumb stuff.not worth it


If you're lucky you might 1 of those $10 games free, some themes and what not. PSN+ is only useful if you're planning on mass PSN shopping spree, cause you get a lot of stuff at a pretty nice discount.


----------



## Adr990 (May 8, 2011)

Lol that's greedy.

They gave 10 games for free with the PSP GO.. 

And seriously.. 2 games out of 5/4 they select their selfs.. like.. there probably won't be Uncharted or anything like that to download for free. (besides everyone already has it. ... hmm good reason to select that on for free give away.)


----------



## ishdeepsingh (May 8, 2011)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Lol that's greedy.
> 
> They gave 10 games for free with the PSP GO..
> 
> And seriously.. 2 games out of 5/4 they select their selfs.. like.. there probably won't be Uncharted or anything like that to download for free. (besides everyone already has it. ... hmm good reason to select that on for free give away.)


lol its like they give out games like bejeweled, elefunkk, or lemmings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheap games


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

ishdeepsingh said:
			
		

> Adr990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.


Wish I had *two* PSN accounts.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 8, 2011)

Then Americans will be outrage at not getting free games, 
then we'll end up getting some free games too, righttt...?

(he said hopefully)


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2011)

Sony has confirmed that a "PSN Welcome Back" package will be available *worldwide* including a few downloads, 30 days PSN+ and 30 days Qriocity (possibly only for existing subscribers of Qriocity). This announcement is just SCEE (i.e. Europe branch) saying the form _their_ free downloads will take. _Every_ region will be getting the free content from my understanding of the original announcement a few weeks ago.


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2011)

I'm expecting ShovelWare. Though whose complaining? Free stuff.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 9, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> ishdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, what do you know? I do! Maybe I'll manage to get all of the games on offfer... or maybe it'll be only two games downloadable per *system*. Either way, FREE STUFF!


----------



## leeday100196 (May 9, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> u can imagine the intensity and magnitude of the event that has occurred which has forced sony to dish out the best of the things they can


Doesnt mean they're going to give out the best, just means they're going to give out games which they think will meet the standard needed to compensate for time lost.


----------



## Devin (May 9, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd assume it'd be per account. I have a good 4 accounts, but I'm in the USA. Hopefully, they might do something like this here.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 9, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

> leeday100196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too. I'd get everything free if there were four or five games to choose from, because I have five accounts on the one system (two are mine, one is mum's, one is my sister's, one is my dad's).


----------



## ganons (May 10, 2011)

So when are they giving the games out?


----------



## SifJar (May 10, 2011)

ganons said:
			
		

> So when are they giving the games out?


Once PSN is back up (current estimate from Sony is 31st May).


----------



## Stewy12 (May 16, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Little Big Planet, Ratchet & Clank..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/16/...r-scee-users-2/

Edit: They've removed the post so the link is borked, that was the list of PS3 games that you could choose 2 from, also 1 month free PS+ for non subscribers and 60 days for PS+ users already...

Edit 2: It's back up


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 16, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite jealous. I hope the US gets some PS3/PSP games.

I'd love a copy of inFamous and Wipeout Fury.


----------



## Stewy12 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose they're not gonna please everyone but loads of people must have LittleBigPlanet, only ones I aint got are Dead Nation and Ratchet & Clank but mustn't grumble really


----------



## SifJar (May 16, 2011)

Post back up: http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/16/...r-scee-users-2/



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For those with PSP accounts, you will also be eligible to download two PSP games from the following list:
> 
> LittleBigPlanet PSP
> ModNation PSP
> ...



So you need to have had an account when PSN went down to get free games.

Darn, just realised I may have to get a bigger MS to hold these two games along with my current downloads...wonder how big they are?

EDIT: Some people on the PS Blog are asking about users with a PSP and a PS3, but no answer has been given...I wonder if they'll get two from each or two in total? Not relevant to me, but I'm sure there are plenty to whom it is relevant.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 16, 2011)

Looks like US is getting the same deal.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/16/...-north-america/

But instead of Quest for Booty, US gets Super Stardust HD.

Looks like I'll be stealing inFamous and and Wipeout...even though I'd much rather have a hard copy of inFamous.


----------



## Issac (May 16, 2011)

Meh... I have all those games except Dead Nation... :/


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Access to the free games and exclusive features finishes at the end of the 30-day subscription period.



This is the best part. Sony fails hard again.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THat's the PSN+ content NOT the games they're giving away. PSN+ members get free games every month I think... can't remember the full details. But once their subscription finishes they lose any PSN+ games


----------



## Stewy12 (May 16, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> [EDIT: Some people on the PS Blog are asking about users with a PSP and a PS3, but no answer has been given...I wonder if they'll get two from each or two in total? Not relevant to me, but I'm sure there are plenty to whom it is relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



US users also get some free movie rental by the looks of it.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 16, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks so badly. They shouldn't be so tight, just let us have at least one of the games to keep.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 16, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I was forgetting about the free content that comes with PSN+. My mistake then. ^^


----------



## Rydian (May 16, 2011)

US...





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For PSP owners, you will be eligible to download two PSP games from the following list. The games will be available for 30 days shortly after PlayStation Store is restored and can be kept forever.



I guess they clarified the wording?


----------



## MaxNuker (May 16, 2011)

we should make a poll to see which games people will choose? what you think about the idea?

we could see, which game most people will choose, so we could help others choose themselves too


----------



## SifJar (May 16, 2011)

Hope EU gets the movie rental thing too, that'd suck if we missed out on it. Although it probably won't be a great movie anyway, or it'll one I've seen or something. Unless it is US only, in which case it'll be an awesome movie I really want to see


----------



## MaxNuker (May 16, 2011)

im not sure what games to choose... xD LittleBigPlanet looks cool... infamous too!! Dead nation doesnt look as bad, and wipeout doesnt look bad either... ratchet & clank, im not so sure, reviews say its a small game... >.


----------

